# New Photography Tutorial Videos



## LearnMyShot (Mar 27, 2010)

I would like to share my latest tutorial.  Hopefully it can help you to solve some lighting problems.
I would highly appreciate your feedback as we just launched the site recently and are looking to improve:

Video: *How to Photograph Shiny Metal Objects*
here is the shot:





Please let me know what you think.
Thank you!  :blushing:


----------



## gl600 (Mar 27, 2010)

cool, thanks


----------



## GeneralBenson (Mar 28, 2010)

It looks like all you did was meter for the specular highlights, which has rendered your white plate and shiny silverware to be less than 50% gray.  How would you soot it and maintain the proper white levels.  Stuff like that is a b****.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Mar 28, 2010)

GeneralBenson said:


> It looks like all you did was meter for the specular highlights, which has rendered your white plate and shiny silverware to be less than 50% gray.  How would you soot it and maintain the proper white levels.  Stuff like that is a b****.



I don't worry about the tech stuff too much....I go for what I like to see in an image....it's nice to know the rules and then break them....but if you wanted to go for proper white levels I would add another light from the side.....and maybe open up 1/3.....hey thanks for your comments. I always learn something more from you guys...


----------



## LearnMyShot (Mar 28, 2010)

one other thought..stuff like this is a b***** because you need to work with what it is...I mean these things have their own rules on how they can be shot.....it's really a lot about the angle of reflection and understanding what to avoid..or you get in trouble!!  there's another easy and good way to shoot thins like this...for 3 pieces of flatware you could use a 18X24 softbox in real close and some silver cards for fill....do you have any images to share??


----------



## LearnMyShot (Mar 28, 2010)

hey thank you!!!


----------



## LearnMyShot (Apr 5, 2010)

Just posted a new Tutorial:
*VIDEO*: *How to Create Sunshine Effect With Studio Light*

here is shot: 




Please let me know what you think? Thanks!


----------



## Luigi74 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing... Your site is very cool. I appreciate the effort that you make to help others!!:thumbup:


----------



## LearnMyShot (Apr 6, 2010)

hey thanks for the kind words...we are just trying to help and having a lot of fun doing it!


----------



## TiaS (Apr 6, 2010)

That was helpful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 6, 2010)

LearnMyShot said:


> hey thanks for the kind words...we are just trying to help and having a lot of fun doing it!


 


Robert 
I know how good that really feels. Good for you, and thanks for the help, I already have visited your site and viewed a number of the videos. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## shrutebucks (Apr 6, 2010)

great site robert! i watched a few videos and am learning a lot through them. thanks


----------



## Hereindallas (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link to you excellent website.  As a amateur I found the information to be extremely informative.


----------



## USM IS (Apr 6, 2010)

Very helpful to a novice like myself......By the way, who would sell the diffusion tissue on a roll?.....Mike


----------



## reznap (Apr 6, 2010)

Just want to thank you.  I find your videos extremely helpful.


----------



## USM IS (Apr 7, 2010)

to purchase. It would make great reference material that way.....Mike


----------



## LearnMyShot (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you ALL for your comments!

Here is a new one for you:

*Video tutorial:* Floral Photography

This is one of the final shots:




Please let me know your thoughts. If you try these tuts please post your shot in reply.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Apr 8, 2010)

USM IS said:


> *Will these be offered on DVD *to purchase. It would make great reference material that way.....Mike



That's an interesting Idea. But do you think people would want to pay for DVD if they can watch it online for free?
Please explain how watching them on dvd will be more convenient than via website?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Apr 24, 2010)

Just posted New Tutorial:
VIDEO: Photographing FIRE in Studio
Final Shots:




With Hue adjusted to purple:



Please share your thought and ideas for new tutorials. Thank you!


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 24, 2010)

Robert
I just viewed your 'fire' tut. I enjoyed it for several reasons.

1. you mention safety
2. the simpilicty of the shoot
3. the steps necessary for the final results - which really helps someone like myself
4. virtually no PP necessary for the final results.

Thanks a ton for this and your other tuts.

Pierre

P.S.
You may want to start different threads for your different tuts. I do not see that as imposing on the site, I actually think it would be easier for us to spot your additional postings.


----------

